# Faros rompe nieblas



## Asthar (Sep 30, 2020)

Buenas queridos de este foro. No soy experto en temas eléctricos y siguiendo algunos videos de Youtube hice una instalación de focos adicionales o para neblina en mi carro.
El problema es que en 15 minutos de encendido se quema el fusible.
Son focos 2  de 12v 100W. Saqué un cable grueso cerca de la batería con un fusible de 25A, coloque un relay o relé de 12V 40A y de ahí directo a los focos. Entre los 2 focos de 100W calculo que habrá 16A , no entiendo porqué se quema a cada rato mi fusible de 25A. Me ayudan por favor. Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 30, 2020)

Quizás el fusible no entra bien ajustado en su porta y se va calentando.


----------



## Asthar (Sep 30, 2020)

Eso mismo pensé, pero está bien apretado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2020)

Asthar dijo:


> Buenas queridos de este foro. No soy experto en temas eléctricos y siguiendo algunos videos de Youtube hice una instalación de focos adicionales o para neblina en mi carro. . . .


¿ En que momento se te quema el fusible ?, ¿ Al encender los faros ?, o ¿ Al rato de estar encendidos ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 30, 2020)

Asthar dijo:


> El problema es que en 15 minutos de encendido se quema el fusible


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 30, 2020)

Hola, lo que pregunta Fogonazo, es fundamental!
Ya que las lámparas de filamento, tienen baja resistencia al encendido, así que es de esperarse una corriente muy superior.
Si es así, puedes optar por colocar un fusible de mayor valor, siempre y cuándo esté dentro del rango que soporta el cable.
O bien, colocar un fusible, muyyyy lento.
O quizás, encender las lámparas de a una(con un retraso de 1" al menos).


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2020)

Yo armaría el circuito de forma distinta,

Batería ----> Relee ----> Fusible para Lámpara 1 ---> Lámpara 1
----------------------------Fusible para Lámpara 2 ---> Lámpara 2


----------



## Gerson strauss (Sep 30, 2020)

Falto calcular la corriente que consume el Relé. 
Consumo del relé + los focos = corriente necesaria que soportara el fusible + 20%


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 30, 2020)

Creo que el consumo del relé queda totalmente a la sombra de las lámparas, si es que está conectado a la línea de cables, que trazó recientemente.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Sep 30, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Creo que el consumo del relé queda totalmente a la sombra de las lámparas, si es que está conectado a la línea de cables, que trazó recientemente.


Según entiendo el fusible esta antes de todo (rele + focos) siendo así, el relé también es una carga para el fusible... ¿o entendí mal?


----------



## Asthar (Sep 30, 2020)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Falto calcular la corriente que consume el Relé.
> Consumo del relé + los focos = corriente necesaria que soportara el fusible + 20%



Probablemente sea una solución, al igual que la planteada por FOGONAZO. Como dije, me guié por varios videos de Youtube y que solo hablan del consumo de corriente de las lámparas que en mi caso cada uno debe ser de algo de  9 A aproximadamente porque son de 100 W, sumando las 2 sería de 18 A, por eso puse un fusible de 25 A . Respondiendo a la otra pregunta que hicieron, se va calentando de a poco y en un aproximado de 25 minutos se quema. Puse un cable grueso para que los focos no pierdan potencia, pero insisto se quema el fusible.
Si coloco un fusible de mayor amperaje es probable que se recaliente el cable y se arda? Entonces para qué es el relé?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2020)

Habría que analizar la posibilidad de que las lámparas NO sean de la potencia declarada y en realidad sean de mayor consumo, provocando esta falla. Sería un caso bastante raro, peeeroooooooo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 30, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Sería un caso bastante raro, peeeroooooooo


Peeeeerooooo si tuvieramos fotos claras de lo que ha armado podríamos opinar con coherencia. Esas fotos deberían incluir las hojas de datos de las lámparas o sus cajas y las especificaciones y modelos que salgan en las mismas.
Esto es jugar a las adivinanzas por un montaje que hizo alguien que confiesa "no ser un experto" y seguir videos de youtube...lo cual suele ser una combinacion explosiva.


----------



## Kawacuba (Sep 30, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Habría que analizar la posibilidad de que las lámparas NO sean de la potencia declarada y en realidad sean de mayor consumo, provocando esta falla. Sería un caso bastante raro, peeeroooooooo


Para mí  Fogonazo 👆 tiene razón! Yo que tú mido consumo a ver realmente cuanto es! Así ya trabajas con el valor real, no lo que diga el fabricante! 
Saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 30, 2020)

Siendo así, da a pensar que el regulador de voltaje corta un poco más alto de lo que debería, por ejem. 14.5V que sería el máximo admitido por una batería normal. Pero para una lámpara, funcionar a tensión sup. todo el tiempo reduce su vida útil.


----------



## Asthar (Sep 30, 2020)

Kawacuba dijo:


> Para mí  Fogonazo 👆 tiene razón! Yo que tú mido consumo a ver realmente cuanto es! Así ya trabajas con el valor real, no lo que diga el fabricante!
> Saludos


Caramba que se complicó el asunto, tengo un voltímetro básico que solo llega hasta 10A. Por lo que veo necesito un amperímetro superior a los 25A para medir el consumo real de corriente. Gracias por toda su ayuda.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 30, 2020)

Y las fotos??? O vamos a seguir adivinando??


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 30, 2020)

Asthar dijo:


> Caramba que se complicó el asunto, tengo un voltímetro básico que solo llega hasta 10A. Por lo que veo necesito un amperímetro superior a los 25A para medir el consumo real de corriente. Gracias por toda su ayuda.


No es necesario, mide la corriente en cada lámpara.


----------

